# Best pipe cleaners...?



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm lookn' at stocking up on a few supplies..found this Ebay seller *4noggins..*what's the score on these, I'm at a loss as which to buy.....


ARANGO BRIAR WIPE

*OR

*DENICARE MOUTHPIECE & PIPE BOWL POLISHQuantity: 1 Tin - Mouthpiece Polish
 1 Tin - Pipe Bowl Polish​

BEE PIPE SWEETENER

*OR

*DENICLEAN PIPE CLEANER



ARANGO PIPE SPRAY

*I'd appreciate it if anyone can give me a rating/critic on these sweetener and cleaning fluids...*
​


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

DENICARE MOUTHPIECE & PIPE BOWL POLISH
works very well for my pipes.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I found the good ol' whiskey works for me.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

for a briar and mouthpiece polish, I cannot recommend Renaissance Wax enough

available many places but this was the first on google: http://www.restorationproduct.com/

As far as cleaning the inside I like grain alcohol as it leaves no taste.....not a fan of the bee sweetener with the sweet aftertaste it leaves behind.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I use Briar Pipe spray on a handy wipe to wipe my pipes down after each smoke. I don't spray the cloth each time, just occasionally.

As far as a cleaner goes, save your money and buy a bottle of Everclear. The Bee Sweetner and others do a nice job, but is $$$ compared to Everclear.

And as jgros stated, Rennaissance is the best wax....period!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I do not know about any wax or polish, but for the inside of my pipes, I use denatured alcohol.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruce said:


> And as jgros stated, Rennaissance is the best wax....period!


only repeating what a wise one posted about a month ago :tu


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i just use 91% rubbing alcohol, lot cheaper & just as good as the Bee sweetener IMHO-the stuff for the outside of the pipe i'm not familiar with-i just buff murphy's oil soap on the stummel & buff olive oil on the stem-i'm gonna hafta get some of that Ren wax


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Dub - I use Briar Wipe after every bowl as well, a quick spurt on the towel every other use. Damn near keeps the briar AND the stem in showroom condition. But it is NOT a cleaner and not a wax, more like a conditioner. So if your pipes are already spiff, regular use will very much help keep them that way.

Used the Bee sweetener once and did not care for the taste it left. Not bad, I just didn't want it. I use bourbon on one end of a pipe cleaner after each bowl and never noticed a taste. Truth is using an alcohol soaked pipe cleaner after each bowl pretty much makes it so that the stem never gets sour anyway.

Arango Pipe Spray is serious stuff and I think only for deep cleaning. The inside of gunked up bits, stems and bowls get almost instantly blown out by a spray or two of that stuff. Also works great to get tar and staining off of the rim using a spritz on a towel. Take care though as it can also take a nice finish off of your briar if not careful. I have a can that is almost 2 years old and mostly full...a little dab will do ya.

In short - of those listed the Arango products are the only ones I use and I'll never be without them.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

I read about using alcohol, whiskey, vodka, etc. I use cheap rum. It leaves just a hint of sweetness, but it's really so mellow that the first whiff of tobacco over powers it handily.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank to all for the feedback, currently I use Rum for sweetening, and a damp cloth soaked in soapy water as briar wipe to get rid of that 'sticky' feeling. I have some Dunhill stem and briar polishes also. SO...I think I'll stick with the Rum and maybe just order the Briar Wipe and probably the Pipe Spray too....it just sounds handy, a quick spray and all that. Again thanks for the feedback.


----------

